# How many different species in one quarantine tank?



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, I have another quarantine question! 

I will be purchasing 3 cories in a week or two to place in quarantine, but was wondering if it would be ok to add 2 rasbora espei to it at the same time? I'm trying to avoid having a quarantine set up for months before I have my community fully stocked. I'm quarantining each "batch" for 2-3 weeks at a time.

I'm down to 5 rasboras in my quarantine right now (started with 7) ...they still have a week before I'll be adding them to the community tank. I feel better if they had a total of 7 in their school; 5 just doesn't seem like enough.

If there are no disease in the first quarantine batch, do I still bleach plants, toss out filter sponges, etc.???

*c/p*


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

bump 

Anyone have any ideas? I appreciate it!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, I have another quarantine question! 

I will be purchasing 3 cories in a week or two to place in quarantine, but was wondering if it would be ok to add 2 rasbora espei to it at the same time? I'm trying to avoid having a quarantine set up for months before I have my community fully stocked. I'm quarantining each "batch" for 2-3 weeks at a time.
How big is your tank? I usually try not to overcrowd the tank because it causes them to be stressed out and makes them more susceptible to diseases.


I'm down to 5 rasboras in my quarantine right now (started with 7) ...they still have a week before I'll be adding them to the community tank. I feel better if they had a total of 7 in their school; 5 just doesn't seem like enough.

If there are no disease in the first quarantine batch, do I still bleach plants, toss out filter sponges, etc.???
I usually toss my filter sponge out, but if you dont DIY your own cartridges, it may be expensive for you. I use an old frame and cut out a matching size of poly-fil to match the frame and slide it in. I've never tried bleaching before. But I think from the aquarium salt I add to the quarantine and from the drying out after use, it should be enough to get rid of most or all the bacteria. The immune systems handle the rest.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply NursePlaty! My Q.T. is a 5.5 gallon, with an AquaClear 20. I'm actually going to keep the rasboras in there for another 1-2 weeks just to be sure everything's well. After they are in the main tank, I will add 2 more rasbora espei and probably 2 otos, since the main tank is producing diatoms everywhere. I really need those otos sooner than the cories!


----------

